# Info on Eldredge Special



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2015)

Looking for some info on this Eldredge Special. I have found one catalog online but it is not legible. It is one crazy light bike! Still needs wheels and tires but complete otherwise. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## jkent (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry I don't know much info on it but I love the bike. Awsome!!!
Please let me know if it ever needs a new home, very interested.
JKent


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2015)

I hear ya jkent, I love it as well. The only mechanical parts on the bike that are fairly standard are the chain and maybe the seat clamp. the headset and bottom bracket are totally proprietary to the manufacturer.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can date your machine to right about the time of this advertisement, 1904:





It's kinda funny, because National made a sewing machine of the same marque:





Beautiful bike, great condition.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice! The Wheelmen site says Eldredge-(M) National Sewing Machine Company, Belvedere IL, 1894-1900. I was hoping for some catalog info to narrow it down. Here are a couple of catalog pages that are not legible and I believe they are earlier than the one I have.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Oct 11, 2015)

So awesome!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm in Love!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2015)

A couple of the really cool details. the seat binder bolt is hollow and the top of the seat post is also hollow. Kinda cool!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Oct 11, 2015)

I typed in Eldredge in the search box and there is another one that's a bit older than yours. Pretty cool


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## shoe3 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow, so they were still around after 1900. Very cool! I would love to have a copy of that catalog!


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 12, 2015)

There is a Eldrege on ebay right auction


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 12, 2015)

I searched and could not find anything on the bay.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2015)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I searched and could not find anything on the bay.




found it. sent you pm.


----------

